# River Muskie and Pike



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and was curious if there is any information out there on how to catch muskie and pike in rivers. I would be fishing from shore in Northeast Ohio and have a 7 foot medium action bait casting combo. Any suggestions/help or anything would be appreciated. I caught my first one this past summer bass fishing and would love to learn how to target these fish in my area. Thanks!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

are ya near the hoga in the kent / monroe falls area?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Find a river you know has pike (rustyhook gave one to you), get on Bing maps birdseye view at closest view possible and follow the river. Look for feeder creeks or other back water areas that could support spawning activity and target those areas particularly in the spring and fall. Look for laydowns, under water logs, weed beds adjacent to deeper pools where a pike can ambush it's prey. You may want to consider a heavy florocarbon leader as they can bite thru line pretty easily. Try fairly large spinner baits (either inline or cloths pin styles), large minnow baits, spoons, etc. Pike are primarily site feeders, so fish during day light hours and be stealthy in your approach. If you do catch one, try to keep it in water as much as you can while handling and keep your fingers out of there gills (gill rash can be brutal). These fish do not do well out of the water and mortality can be high if not handled with care. A large net would make handling them in the water much easier, I recommend it if at all possible.

I don't know a thing about river muskie in NE OH, so maybe someone else could give you some thoughts on this


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

No but it wouldn't be much of a drive if I had a day. I primarily fish the Grand River when I'm home from school for the summer. Thanks for the advice SConner! what pound test would you suggest?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

ACrow 97 said:


> Thanks for the advice SConner! what pound test would you suggest?


I generally catch pike while fishing for smallmouth with 8-10 lb mono and no leader. That said, if I were targeting them, I would probably go 10-12 lbs with 20 lbs florocarbon leader. In the river, most do not get huge, so I think the leader is more critical than the main line. I have never had a problem landing one with 10 lb mono, but if that line got in there mouth, they would bite right thru it. If you went with braid for main line you could go up to 15-17 lb and the floro leader.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not to hi-jack but I was wondering if anyone uses plastic grubs /swimbaits/leeches on pike during iceout. I'd prefer not to use live minoow/shiners/chubs but some type of artificial. When in doubt I can use a husky jerk or other minnow type lure.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

have used grubs and tubes all through the year on river pike, never tried for muskies. catch a few pike with them fishing for smallies.


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Floating Rapalas, both jointed and regular in size 9 through 13, black silver, Orange Gold, have been some decent lures. Ice out seems to be prime time targeting the pool areas below a riffle, fallen trees, etc..
Can't give you direction on any northeast locations other than I've heard lots of good things about the cuyahoga, but do your research checking out what watersheds had/have them and start from there. Also, check with local bait shops in those areas.
Good luck and let us know how you do.
Trapper


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Trapper. So ice out is prime time? I guess I'll be fishing with the steelheaders come spring. Does anyone use live bait?


----------

